# Dehumidifier for a 4x4 grow tent?



## statik (Jan 7, 2010)

As the title says, trying to find out how large of a dehumidifier I would need in a 4x4x7 foot space? I am looking at some that are about 45 pints (roughly 6 gallons.)

Would this be sufficient? Thanks for your help, the sooner I get an answer the better...about to run out and go buy one.


----------



## Dirtyboy (Jan 7, 2010)

You should have plenty of air going in and out where ya dont need one.


----------



## statik (Jan 7, 2010)

I am running Co2 in my hut, so yeah...the less the fans kick on the better. Which is why I want the dehumidifier. Maybe I should have been a little more clear on that part. All of my equipment is now hooked up to a Sentinel (ECV2 or w/e). I want my intake/exhaust (4 inch intake, 6 inch exhaust) to deal with temps, Co2 to kick on when temps are right and fans are off, and the dehumidifier to deal with the RH so the fans don't have to...and I can run the Co2 longer between fans kicking on.

I talked to someone who is running a hut very similar to mine, and he is using a unit that is about half the size I want. He also said to get the bigger one if I can, that way it wont have to work as hard.

Thanks anyway though man. If it wasn't for the added Co2 I would fully agree.


----------



## Seaweed11 (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a a similar grow space with a 1000w HPS. I was having major humidity issues, 80%, and I had great ventilation. I bought the http://www.amazon.com/Soleus-CFM-40-40-Pint-Dehumidifier-Humidistat/dp/B00009RAVO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1262905013&sr=8-1 off of amazon and it works great. Pulls about 30 pints a day on the dry setting and reduces humidity to <50%. Its 300w fyi.


----------



## statik (Jan 10, 2010)

Seaweed11 said:


> I have a a similar grow space with a 1000w HPS. I was having major humidity issues, 80%, and I had great ventilation. I bought the http://www.amazon.com/Soleus-CFM-40-40-Pint-Dehumidifier-Humidistat/dp/B00009RAVO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1262905013&sr=8-1 off of amazon and it works great. Pulls about 30 pints a day on the dry setting and reduces humidity to <50%. Its 300w fyi.


Thank you very much for that Seaweed. I have been thinking about this, and maybe a small air conditioner would be more suited to my needs.

Where the grow is...it gets HOT during the summer. Right now its winter and I am seeing the hut struggle to drop below 83 degrees with the lights on (3 pm to 3 am flower schedule). It's not just the fact I have lights coming on during the afternoon hours. It stays warm like that until around 10 pm or so. 

So maybe if I found a small air conditioner and vented it out the hut, it would deal with temps and humidity issues. I am just trying to figure out a way to allow it to do both. The problem being that you have one side of the Sentinel that plugs in/deals with temp control. Then the OTHER side deals with Humidity control. Or at least if not on the Sentinel....some other way?

Anyone know of a unit that can do both and be run off of a Sentinel?


----------



## smallac (Jun 9, 2010)

statik said:


> I have been thinking about this, and maybe a small air conditioner would be more suited to my needs.


Small air conditioning I think is not too bad choice. It works more efficient and friendly in cost. I have one 14,000 btu small portable ac unit ha4x...........


----------



## alex420cali (Jun 29, 2010)

i have an 8k btu ac and a 30pint dehum. for my 4x4 tent


----------



## Tav (Oct 26, 2010)

Dirtyboy said:


> You should have plenty of air going in and out where ya dont need one.


Never had a grow room, eh?


----------



## axl (Oct 26, 2010)

i would think running the co2 at a higher rate would be more cost effective than getting an AC or dehumidifier. If you consider teh yeild loss due to whatever machine you have in that already tight grow space. You will just have to refill your co2 tank more often, but co2 is cheap, plus AC's use lots of electricity, and dehumidifiers give off decent amoutns of heat.


----------



## pandorasboxg (Nov 3, 2012)

i installed a window model daweoo ac/ dehumidifier in the room my tent is in, it works well, it has some cool advantages. summer will be nice and cool in my bed room. the tent has a space heater in it and when i run the unit it even in dehumidifier mode it chills the air a little, then the cool dry air goes in the tent warms up bringing the humidity down even more! and then exits through the exhaust. this is useful because my tent humidity goes up above 60% when its super rainy out side or i just watered. i tuned it on max ac one time for a few hours just to see how far a could take it. i got to go from 62% to 37% rh in the tent at 77 f!!!! pretty hard on power bill im sure though. one cool thing is the unit has a built in on or off timer. you can set it took kick on anywhere from 1-24 hour later or set it to turn off 1-24 hours later comes in pretty handy becuase i can set it to run for say 2 hours while i go to school and it kicks off on its own or in the summer i can set it to kick on at 1 pm during the peak heat in summer (im in an attic loft)


----------



## Rekless1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Tav said:


> Never had a grow room, eh?


----------

